# pics of Kira @ 13 months.



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Kira is now 13 months old. I finally got some decent pics of her today. This morning she had her herding lesson, but I wasn't able to get any pics there  I'm hoping to get some next week. These are just at home in the yard...they came out kinda grainy but I am just getting used to my new camera.









































































And a little heeling with my husband...


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!!!!!!! love her mask


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice.. love her intensity.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Love that one of her in the air! She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Pretty girl


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful. I don't think anyone's going to be messing with her.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful girl, you got some really nice action shots.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!

These are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is looking really really really good!!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

She's beautiful !!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is one of the most beautiful females I have ever seen.
I need to back away from this thread or I will be knocking on the door when she is bred next year...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, she's gorgeous!!!! What an awesome female!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Be still my heart.... she is stunning... more please.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Meghan - you should put one of these on her pedigree !!! and send me the files too! I'd like to send them on to Richard....

This litter is just soooo consistant - they all show Csabre in their expression and head....I am so pleased that they are turning out so nicely!

Lee


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful head and bone on that girl! Nice pigment. Perfect condition. I bet she is a handful.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Amazing photos!! She's beautiful!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

She is a model and she knows it. Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! She is turning out to be gorgeous, I also love her size, I'd guess she's in the 50-55 lb range so far. She is super quick and agile. 

I will probably be getting her hips done next week, her heat was mid-late September so I wanted to wait 2 months. She got her rabies shot yesterday, at our town's free clinic. I wasn't sure if she'd be thrilled to be stuck in a building with a bunch of other dogs waiting in line in close proximity, but she surprised me and was very sweet to the dogs there. Most were yapping and out of control, she was probably the calmest one there! It probably helped that she'd just been herding for an hour and a half, but it wasn't like she was exhausted, she still had plenty of energy to play with her ball at home! She is just nice and settled, very drivey and intense, but not hectic. 

I do have a few more pics...



















She still looks so puppy-ish in this one!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

phgsd said:


> I do have a few more pics...



Yeah.
Torture us, why don'tcha...

I so want to meet this dog in person. :wub::wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. wher did you get that fur saver?
is it brass or copper?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Sunflowers - NJ is lovely this time of year (NOT!) if you want to come visit! LOL

The fursaver is curogan, but I don't remember where I got it. I've had it for years. I got it because I thought it complemented the red tones in Kessy's coat (and because I am a collar collector...). And Kira's got similar coloring.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She is simply gorgeous and sounds like a great dog to work too - and I love the vids of her learning to work the sheep!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Very intense, serious looking girls.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

She is looking absolutely awesome!!! Really does show Csabre through the head and expression!! Congratulations on such a beautiful and wonderful girl!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

She looks GREAT!! Love her size too!

I'm waiting for Koug to start filling out..


----------



## Avorow (Jul 18, 2008)

She is a really pretty female, looks in great shape too!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never seen such a magnificent build on a female, she is just gorgeous.

CHEERS TO KIRA:wub:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow!

Nice dog
Nice pics
Nice name too


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Back to dream. 

Goodness, what a gorgeous girl! :wub:


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Nice dog
> Nice pics
> Nice name too


This  Stunning photos!


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

She is to beautiful!!! Love her colors!! I wouldn't mess with her if I crossed her path 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

